

Modded Atari 2600 runs at 22,000 times the processing power of the origina - zippo
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/modded-atari-2600-runs-22-000-times-processing-005208442.html

======
kmm
You can't just take the quotient of the processor clock frequencies and
multiply by the number of threads! A current generation processor does a lot
more in a single clock cycle than they did 30 years ago. Pipelines etc...
didn't exist back then. The 6502 only had a single 8-bit general purpose
register (although the index registers could also be used when not accessing
memory).

An Intel Core i7 is probably more than a million times faster.

